# Relatively new hedgie being watched



## Alivia (Jun 29, 2018)

So I recently got a hedgehog and we are going on a trip for a week. We haven’t fully bonded yet and I don’t want to ruin all of the progress we have made while my family is on the trip. We are having a family friend come to the house and check up on the pets. Is there anything I can do so that when I come home we still have the bond that we had when I left? I was thinking about sleeping with strips of fabric for several days before the trip and keeping them in plastic bags so my scent stays on them and then these can be placed in the cage for him to sleep with and still be used to my scent, would this work? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------

